# Why use 27" riser



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have heard a 27 inch riser with shorter limbs produces a stiffer, snappier feeling bow. Never tried personally though.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I use a 27" riser and medium limbs and have a similar draw length to you at around 29". My coach recommended this to me because it is generally smoother. I tried a friends bow of the same model but with a 25" riser and long limbs and it was slightly less smooth. This is very subjective of course. I personally think a 27" riser is the way to go because it feels better to shoot but it will increase wind resistance so that should be taken into account when deciding.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Some people get a 27" formula riser because the 25" formula risers window is too short to shoot the shorter distances with higher poundage.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

In barebow a longer riser feels more stable and you don´t need to add as much weight normally as with a 25 inch riser. That is especially the case with many 1200-1300 grams olympic recurve risers that feel rather small in the 25 version.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

MartinOttosson said:


> In barebow a longer riser feels more stable and you don´t need to add as much weight normally as with a 25 inch riser. That is especially the case with many 1200-1300 grams olympic recurve risers that feel rather small in the 25 version.


Martin nailed on the head, for me personally... Even though my draw length is a bit short at 27.5", I am quite fond of my Hoyt HPX 27" riser, and the straighter geometry of this riser makes it a more neutral balanced riser with less added weight, I also had a 27" Hoyt FRX, that was just a pleasure to shoot, and very stable and forgiving, as well as a 27" Bernardino Luxor riser... I do shoot Short limbs on a 27" riser, though, and the feel of the shot just seems better to me, for the most part.... One of these days I will see what a 27" carbon riser/ Short limb combo shoots like..... Take Care!.... Jim


----------



## 65690 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great information.

Thank you all for taking your time to reply.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> it will increase wind resistance


Did you type that with a straight face?


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

ThomVis said:


> Some people get a 27" formula riser because the 25" formula risers window is too short to shoot the shorter distances with higher poundage.


This was my case...I can shoot a 25" GMX with longs at 18m with outdoor arrows with no issue. When I tried a 25" formula bow in the same respect I couldn't see my aperture. The longer limb pocket was blocking it.


----------



## Jim18655 (Sep 17, 2011)

ThomVis said:


> Some people get a 27" formula riser because the 25" formula risers window is too short to shoot the shorter distances with higher poundage.


That was my problem with a 25" Formula riser. My sight was blocked by the riser on the short field/hunter and animal targets.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I can't wait until the 29" risers come out, just to so I can take advantage of all the used 27" risers up for sale. LOL

I've said it 100 times, but I have a 32.25" draw length and shot my highest outdoor scores with a 25" riser (actually, it was a TR-7 prototype that we later discovered was 24 3/4"!) and long limbs for a 70" bow. When I started shooting target archery, 70" was as long as they came and nobody thought anything of it. I actually shot a 68" bow for some time when I first began, and routinely hunt with a 60" and 62" recurve. 

When I read or hear about archers with 30" draws (or less) shooting 27" risers, I just don't understand why. But the great thing about this sport is that you get to choose your tools. So I guess go out and try it and see how you like it. If you have a chronograph handy, that's even more info. to help you with your decision.


----------



## 65690 (Jan 21, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> I can't wait until the 29" risers come out, just to so I can take advantage of all the used 27" risers up for sale. LOL
> 
> I've said it 100 times, but I have a 32.25" draw length and shot my highest outdoor scores with a 25" riser (actually, it was a TR-7 prototype that we later discovered was 24 3/4"!) and long limbs for a 70" bow. When I started shooting target archery, 70" was as long as they came and nobody thought anything of it. I actually shot a 68" bow for some time when I first began, and routinely hunt with a 60" and 62" recurve.
> 
> When I read or hear about archers with 30" draws (or less) shooting 27" risers, I just don't understand why. But the great thing about this sport is that you get to choose your tools. So I guess go out and try it and see how you like it. If you have a chronograph handy, that's even more info. to help you with your decision.


Sage advice stated from experience.so if there is no sight window "hinderence" the riser length and limb combo is just another degree of freedom . . . And a marketing opportunity-

Thank you Limbwalker!!


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

>--gt--> said:


> Did you type that with a straight face?


Yes I did. Do you disagree? If so why?


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Cause we can! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Because... why not!

I chuckle that people give definitive formulas on what a person should (or shouldn't) shoot based on their physical attributes and yet say we can't shoehorn a person into a style/form/training system because they aren't one size fits all. If it is within a persons resources to shoot a bunch of different bows and decide that they like something over something else... good for them. It may be down to score, feel, look, color... whatever. Doesn't matter, it is their bow.

If I wanted to have the fastest bow around I would work up another 20# and go down to 6gpp. I was a little surprised to find that my bow was only putting out 41.5# based on how my shoulder was feeling after a double 720 (I guess I am out of shape). But, I still have a little room on my sight bar and I am getting my 350gr arrows down to 70m coming off the bow at 200fps (yep, not fast). If I went to a 25" riser I bet it would be a little faster. If I went to a 19" riser it would be faster still, and 8#(ish) heavier. Whatever. Frankly, if a 29" riser comes out, and I like the looks of it, I may try it for kicks (used probably). My one vice is archery, so I try whatever I want and settle on what I like. 

Very subjectively I like how smooth (bad word) my bow feels to me, and that my fingers are comfortable on the string. My draw is around 31.5" depending on how much I have been shooting, and I have happily shot some 25" risers. I have also shot a couple 23" risers that I liked. 

I also know a guy with a 27" draw who swears by his 27" riser. Are his limbs working at max? Nope. Does he care? Nope. Can he outshoot me? Every day.

I also shoot a dorado (19" ILF'd) with long longbow limbs in the field and have fun, I wouldn't want to shoot a 144 arrow round with it though.

Could we all get by with a 25" riser... Sure! But we don't have to. So get out there and try what you can, and settle on what you like best.

Cheers
Erik


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> Did you type that with a straight face?





10X Archer said:


> Yes I did. Do you disagree? If so why?


Don't expect content where sarcasm will suffice...


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't have a very long draw but i like the feel of my 27" riser better --- weight and geometry. I'm told I could get more oomph from my limbs on a shorter riser but where my hands end up after draw fits my face.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Longer is smoother to pull. My dl is 29.5 but when I get tired, I tend to dig my string on the chest guard causing erratic shots. switch to 68in bow and it is more forgiving. I train on heavy 27in setup but switch to a very light bow to solidify my bowarm. Works for me.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

If this doesn't add to the thread, let me know and I will open a new one as I have no intent to hijack.....

For those shooting 27s, what is your limb length and why? 

I have a D/L of just under 29, but prefer the shallower string angle of a 70" bow. As an experiment (sorry...part of the fun for me and my paycheck allows it), I snagged a 27 riser last year and paired it with med limbs. Same 70" bow, but I like the balance a bit better...although honestly I can't say my scores have improved. Same OTF and limb make/model as my 25+longs and the same arrows tune great. I have not chrono'ed either to know if i gained or lost speed. 

I have also dabbled with hanging longs on a 27 riser but not enough to know if I like it better or shoot better with a 72" bow. More experimenting required.


----------



## 65690 (Jan 21, 2007)

rat4go said:


> If this doesn't add to the thread, let me know and I will open a new one as I have no intent to hijack.....
> 
> For those shooting 27s, what is your limb length and why?
> 
> ...


Did you feel any difference in the finger "squeeze/pressure"?

Just curious as I am about to go down this road for curiosity.

Thank you.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

wannashoot said:


> Did you feel any difference in the finger "squeeze/pressure"?
> 
> Just curious as I am about to go down this road for curiosity.
> 
> Thank you.


Yup. Shallower string angle made my occadional issues with arrow pinch go away. A bit thicker finger spacer addressed the remaining issues.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

